# More Marine News from BoLS



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

More tidbits emerge from our friends at BOLS. This time we hear about Command Squads and Librarian powers...

Command Squads


Command Squads may only be taken for Captains (one per Captain).
There is no sergeant option as the entire squad are veterans.
The Company Champion is an optional upgrade character. The basic squad is 4 veterans and 1 Apothecary. 
Basic weapons are chainswords and either bolters or pistols.
Any squadmember can replace his pistol or sword with: storm bolter, flamer, plasma gun, meltagun, combi-weapon, power sword, powerfist, lightning claw, or thunder hammer. Pistol may be replaced with a plasma pistol. Melta bombs and storm shields can be taken by anyone.
The squad may be upgraded to ride bikes.

Librarians
Nine psychic powers:

Avenger: essentially an AP3 heavy flamer
Force Dome: 5+ invulnerable for the librarian and squad until the end of next player turn
Gate of Infinity: librarian and squad Deep Strike back within 24" but with a minor risk...
Machine Curse: shooting attack causing a Glancing Hit on 1 vehicle within 24"
Might of the Ancients: Librarian gains strength 6 and rolls 2d6 armour penetration
Null Zone: all enemy units within 24" re-roll successul invulnerable saves for rest of player turn
Smite: 12" range, assault 4 St4 AP2
Quickening: gains Fleet and Initiative 10
Vortex of Doom: 12" St10 AP1 Heavy1 Blast; failed test results in the blast being centered on the librarian without scatter.

~Those powers seem really streamlined compared to the existing ones, and are a combination of many of the old abilities along with a few new ones. As for the command squads, we have heard from other sources that the stormshields listed in an earlier post as options for honor guard are only for command squads. Thoughts guys?


----------



## phatmatt1991 (Aug 11, 2008)

I read that, the librarian is of the chain!


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

almost has good as chaos powers:wink:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

The teleport power has my interest. Is it instant like the necron item or the following turn? 

Also with quickening, can it be cast on another model or libby only?

I see a trend though, they're all close range powers, apparently GW want us to get stuck in.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

sweet rules, I like the Might of the Ancients, and Quickening. What is the point of the Null Zone, the only armys this would be good for is thousond sons, eldar and daemons


----------



## xpunksbeendeadx (Jul 2, 2008)

I might actually want to pick up a Librarian now that their powers seem a lot more varied and useful in more situations then the powers of 4th edition. That null power is going to seriously mess with daemons, can't wait.


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

Holy Emperor on fire! I'm glad I bought a Librarian, that bastard is tough!


----------



## Cyphereclipse (Aug 8, 2008)

What no Fear of the Darkness??? Oh dear well there goes my soul drinkers  Sapredon just won't be the same


----------



## Da Black gobbo (Jul 13, 2008)

IMHO null zone is a bit OT against Daemons, but what the hell, daemons beat SM butts very well, let them have something try against the dark powers! 

Nice all of them


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

hmm not looking forward to that null shield on my daemons. That votrex thing seems very strong but then there is that tiny chance it screws up sort of like the ork shokk gun


----------



## blackws (Jul 3, 2008)

I would like to see if that command squad is ether over priced or over powered with the new storm shield rules they could be very nasty. Most likely though they will cost a ton of points


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow that null shield needs to be added to the Daemonhunters list ASAP...


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

We want jump packs for the command squad!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Mmm...10 man Thunder Hammers...

-Dirge


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

9 powers to choose from. Nice. Chaos gets a total of 7, 3 of which can only be taken with a certain mark and sm's get 9 total. Plus hoods to protect against said powers. The tendency for GW to give the sm's more cool stuff than any other army disgusts me at times.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'd take my 240 pt biking powerfist veil of time librarian over anything the new codex brings anyday.


----------



## AzraelJahannam (Jun 28, 2008)

Hmmm, nice selection, though I have to sympathize with Jezlad, my Jump Pack, Furious Assault, Veil of Time Librarian is going to resent having to 'hit the books' again...


----------



## Trignama (Jun 29, 2008)

bah Templars cant take librarians =(


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Jezlad said:


> I'd take my 240 pt biking powerfist veil of time librarian over anything the new codex brings anyday.


You give a high Init character a fist? Really?


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

yea, isn't the force weapon just a slightly better option


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

The Wraithlord said:


> You give a high Init character a fist? Really?


Sure. 

6 Str 8 attacks rerolling hits and wounds is enough to kill pretty much everything in the game. 

Of course you don't have to use it. Seriously, the character is sick. It's pretty much impossible to lose to Tau with a fisting libby.



> yea, isn't the force weapon just a slightly better option


Not at all - you can't use veil of time and the force weapon in the same turn.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

ah too true. I stand corrected.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Uhm, aren't the Apothecaries supposed to give Feel No Pain now? So that and the 3+ INV save from the Storm Shields...


----------



## Tom_Peanut (Apr 15, 2008)

Well the new Librarian powers look good, but im a Dark angels player and only get 2 powers for a normal Librarian as oposed to the new marines 9 and even then they are not really as good as some of those new ones, as for the other rumors about the new marines if Dark angels dont get at least some of these new things im not going to be happy, I accept they have things over normal marines like Deathwing and Ravenwing but do those really compensate for these new libby powers and all the new upgrades and units they may not be able to have, I havnt been playing loyalist marines for long so correct me if im wrong but I dont think they do cancel eachother out.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

NEWS: Upcoming GW Releases 
Posted by bigred | Tuesday, August 12, 2008 | news/rumors | 17 comments » 




Hi Guys,

Strange gems are to found upon the shores of the internet. Here we have a list of some of the 40k goodness that is coming down the pipe over the next couple of months, starting with next month's Assault on Black Reach. 

Title Contents Price Release 
WARHAMMER 40,000: ASSAULT ON BLACK REACH 46 Fig Box $60 Sept-6 
ASSAULT ON BLACK REACH PAINT SET Paint,Brush,Minis $22 Sept-6 
40K ORK BARRICADES 6 Barricades $22 Sept-6 
40K SPECIAL EDITION TAPE MEASURES: SPACE MARINES & ORKS 1 Tape Measure $6 Sept-6 
SPACE MARINE SPEARHEAD 19 Fig Box + Book $239 Sept-20 
CODEX SPACE MARINES 144 Page Book $25 Oct.-4 
SPACE MARINE LAND SPEEDER 1 Fig Box $30 Oct.-4 
SPACE MARINE DROP POD 1 Fig Box $30 Oct.-4 
SPACE MARINE SCOUT BIKE 1 Fig Box $12 Oct.-4 
SPACE MARINE LAND RAIDER CRUSADER/REDEEMER 1 Fig Box $50 Oct.-4 
SPACE MARINE THUNDERFIRE CANNON 1 Fig Box $35 Oct.-4 
SPACE MARINE SCOUT SERGEANT TELION 1 Fig Blister $12 Oct.-4 
SPACE MARINE SERGEANT CHRONUS 1 Fig Blister $17 Oct.-4 
SPACE MARINE STERNGUARD VETERAN SQUAD 5 Fig Box $30 Oct.-18 
SPACE MARINE VANGUARD VETERAN SQUAD 5 Fig Box $30 Oct.-18 
SPACE MARINE CRIMSON FISTS PEDRO KANTOR 1 Fig Blister $12 Oct.-18 
SPACE MARINE ULTRAMARINES CAPT SICARIUS 1 Fig Blister $12 Oct.-18 


~Well we have dates for the first big chunk of the Space Marine releases. It looks the new landraider kit is a dual use replacement for the current plastic/metal crusader one, and not a "build any land raider version" one. things such as the Land Speeder Storm are absent, so time will tell when those get rolled out.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

> I accept they have things over normal marines like Deathwing and Ravenwing but do those really compensate for these new libby powers and all the new upgrades and units they may not be able to have


I'd say Ravenwing compensate for it pretty well.


----------



## major soma (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi the Librarian powers are interesting 2 of them belonged to the Iron Claw Squats back in second edition looks like their taking machine curse away from the guard then and the portal spell in second edition you had markers for it kind of like a tunnel through the warp with the perils involved in such activities looks interesting.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Judas Masias said:


> It looks the new landraider kit is a dual use replacement for the current plastic/metal crusader one, and not a "build any land raider version" one.


Aww...that sucks. Meh well, the new kit's still going to be pretty cool.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Hmm, october 4th is the big day. I would think the majority of the codex will be leaked somewhere in the next 10 to 15 days.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

wow just simply wo the commad squads are going to be a compulsory choice for me now an entire squad of power weapons, yes please!! 

The psychic powers look 10 times better than the old ones but I don't see might of heroes there:cray:


----------



## The_Pi (Mar 20, 2008)

Dammit!!! as usual we europeans (or at least in my country) are robbed by GW. AOBR 60 $??????? Her it costs 60€, which is more than 50% more expensive.... I hate GW... I love the online stores!


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

When I was an exhcnage student in Germany, this is how I felt about *everything*... everything was so expensive in Euros... it doesn't surprise me it continues with GW.


----------



## phatmatt1991 (Aug 11, 2008)

more uptdates on BoLS nearly all the stats out of the new codex! go hav a look!
http://www.belloflostsouls.blogspot.com/


----------

